# Blood draw - what to ask for?



## Chump16 (Mar 22, 2018)

So, I am scheduled to have a blood draw April 2nd to look at the typical stuff.  Been reading some of the info on this board, got me to thinking, "I wonder if I'm low T"

Why not find out.  So, what do I ask for .... a full hormone profile?

Thanks


----------



## Viduus (Mar 22, 2018)

Never done it but I’ve seen a few posts.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23992-Someone-recommend-a-blood-test-for-me

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3914-PrivateMDLabs-Which-Blood-Tests-to-order?


Jin posted another site recently.. I’ll see if I can dig that up.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 22, 2018)

I guess that’s a little different then if you’re talking to your doctor. Hopefully someone more informed responds.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 22, 2018)

Is this a TRT clinic?

From what I know they will do a CBC(Complete Blood Count).
Total and Free Test
Estridol.

Someone else may chime in with more info.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 22, 2018)

My doctor requested total/free test, estridol, CBC, TSH, and a comprehensive panel (vitamins, minerals) - if you are talking to a clinic or doctor they will provide you with a list of the tests you need. If you want to just see what your test levels are at for shits and giggles it would be the total/free testosterone. Before being prescibed TRT most clinics will want those other tests mentioned, however. Most will require you fast and have them done in the morning. That's my experience so far at least.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh and you get a prostate exam if you elect treatment..


----------



## Intense (Mar 22, 2018)

Ideally if money wasn't an issue I get I would get the following:


CBC
CMP
Estradiol, Ultrasensitive, LC/MS/MS 
Lipid Profile
Prostate-Specific Antigen
Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS
Thyroid Profile w/ TSH
Prolactin
SHBG
DHEA
Vitamin D
Dihydrotestosterone


For your basics I would get


CBC
CMP
Estradiol
Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS
Thyroid Profile w/ TSH
Prolactin
SHBG


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 27, 2018)

Great!  Thanks for the feedback. Got it ordered up for April 2nd.  It will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 28, 2018)

Cool, keep us posted.


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm happy to help. My basic TRT clients or possible low Test I like to see Free and Total Test (this shows bioavailbility), Estradiol, CBC, PSA, Liver panel, Lipid panel, and maybe a few other hormones like FSH, LH, and prolactin. If the client is on TRT I like to monitor hormones about every 8-12 weeks. My more advanced guys I like 4-6 weeks. Each person is different and I usually like to figure out what they are seaching for. Overall, numbers don't lie, I'm happy to guide folks.


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

Perfect set-up!


----------

